# What to use in different kinds of snow



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a walkbehind snowblower and a blade for my tractor. I was wondering what I should use to remove dry, wet, etc.

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Adamr88 _
> *I have a walkbehind snowblower and a blade for my tractor. I was wondering what I should use to remove dry, wet, etc.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


The blower is definitely going to work better in dry type snow. So I guess the blade would be best for wet. They'll both do equally well.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Not so much wet or dry, but how much. Last year we got a TON of snow, and after a wile, the blade just could not keep up. Had to break out the snowblower. [BTW that was over 25" in two days]


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I agree. I am in the process of getting a blower for my GT vs the blade for that very reason. If you can swing the blower, get it. It is sure easier than the plow in heavy snow.


----------

